# Loom Knit Comfort Dolls Pattern



## Loomahat

Here is a Quick Cheat Sheet on How to Make a Comfort Doll


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> Here is a Quick Cheat Sheet on How to Make a Comfort Doll


What do you do to achieve the definition between the arms and body, and between the legs? Is it done before, during, after, or as a part of all stages of the filling (stuffing) procedure? Are you using 1 or 2 strands of 4 or 5 wt yarn? As Joe Friday of "Dragnet" said, "Just the facts Mam." Ho ho Moon Loomer PS It is neat!


----------



## Loomahat

Moon Loomer said:


> What do you do to achieve the definition between the arms and body, and between the legs? Is it done before, during, after, or as a part of all stages of the filling (stuffing) procedure? Are you using 1 or 2 strands of 4 or 5 wt yarn? As Joe Friday of "Dragnet" said, "Just the facts Mam." Ho ho Moon Loomer PS It is neat!


For Definition:
*I have two scary words for you my Loom Knitting Sister - "Sewing Needle"

When to stuff - is a matter of preference - I stuff as I work my way up.

I used worsted weight (4)yarn - 2 strands as 1

:-D 
Hope that Helped
denise


----------



## virginia42

Very nice. Thx.


----------



## Ronie

great job... I have made one of these and had a blast doing it... just a quick easy project and can be good for all ages... thanks for sharing I love your little dolls.


----------



## cabbagehome

Very cute. Nice job.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I love the way they look like they have their hands in their pockets. Very relaxed.


----------

